# Can some one tell me if this Gourami is male or female?



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Can someone please tell me if this Opaline Gourami is male or female? How do I tell the difference? This is the only Gourami I have in the aquarium and I would like to get it a mate.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The main differences between male and female Opaline Gouramis is the fullness of the body in the female and the length of the dorsal fin in the male. I would say yours is a female. Look at your fish from above and it should not look slim but plump. Look at the dorsal fins of the Opaline Gpuramis at your TFS. The males dorsal fin should be much longer than yours. The best way to get a pair is to put 2 or 3 more Gouramis in with yours and they should pair up.


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

I think this is a female. Find a male.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

looks like a female to me


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks female but it's that top fin, if it's pointy it's a male, if its short and rounded it's female.


----------

